# How to automatically assign color label upon export



## jalperin (May 6, 2018)

Is it possible to automatically assign a particular color label to images once they have been exported?  I thought this might be an option within the export preset dialog, but I don't see it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 6, 2018)

No, that isn't an option. However, when you select the images to be exported, all it takes is one click...


----------



## clee01l (May 6, 2018)

I routinely do as Johan suggests.   I do not use the Export function.  I use a Publish service.   All of my publish service collections are smart collections and the membership in each depends upon meeting criteria to qualify for that Publish Service that depends on keywords and other metadata.  Color Label is one of those criteria.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 7, 2018)

clee01l said:


> I routinely do as Johan suggests.   I do not use the Export function.  I use a Publish service.   All of my publish service collections are smart collections and the membership in each depends upon meeting criteria to qualify for that Publish Service that depends on keywords and other metadata.  Color Label is one of those criteria.


Cletus,

Can you post a screenshot showing how you set up a publish service for exporting images.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## clee01l (May 7, 2018)

It is just a Publish to Hard Drive Publish Service.


----------



## jalperin (May 8, 2018)

I found a plugin that will add the color label (and also create a snapshot):  Jeffrey's "Snapshot on Export" Lightroom Plugin


----------

